# How do I get my new Nubian home?



## crysmom (Nov 23, 2014)

I am buying a Nubian doe 3 years, pregnant and due in March. 

I have a mini van, how do I get this girl home? Is there a crate large enough to fit a Nubian or should I just put a tarp and some shavings in the back of my van with the seats out?


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I've put goats in the back of a minivan tarp and some hay works


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I used the big wire dog cage in the back of my van for a full grown kiko buck...horns and all


----------



## crysmom (Nov 23, 2014)

The fellow I'm buying her from said I would need a pickup, but I don't think he knows what a multi use vehicle the minivan is  

I would prefer her in a crate because it's a 2 hour drive home and I wouldn't want her to try to jump over the seats or try to get to me (I'll be alone) 

I don't have one big enough here I would need to buy or borrow one, I have nigerian dwarfs and they fit in my cocker spaniel size crate.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

For a nubian you'll need a "big dog" crate. You'll thank yourself in the morning. ;-)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I frequently transport full grown boers in my Subaru Forester. I have a rubber mat in the hatch and then put an oversized tarp and plenty of hay. The goats will usually lay down once you get going. I haven't had any issue with them jumping the seat barrier but I occasionally zip tie a baby gate to the headrests to block the gaps. If possible, you may leave a leash on her to grab when you get home so she doesn't bolt out as you open the hatch. I personally wouldn't bother with the dog crate - we use them when we have to but it's a hassle loading them in it and picking it up to pick-up bed height!


----------



## MrsSneelock (Jun 15, 2013)

I second the zip tie-ing...we have put a tarp down in our suv with a piece of hog wire cut to fit the opening, then zip tie it to the head rests. I had a goat try to come over on the kids once. Probably just to climb in a lap, but still... I'm on the freeway and they are big!


----------



## crysmom (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank you for all the suggestions we will put up a gate block and use a tarp and hay


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Hehehe, I have transported a full-grown Nubian doe in the floorboard of a 2008 Ford Taurus. 

My daughter was with me, riding in the front seat, holding the doe's head over to the side thanks to the lamb halter I had on the doe. Had to breed her, and my husband was out hunting in our pickup truck (and we had a snow storm moving in the next day). So we loaded her into the car and took her to see the boy. 20-30 minute ride that way.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've always transported them in whatever vehicle I own at the time. They either go in the back seat or the way back if it is a wagon or mini van. I rig up cross ties to keep them in place, but it allows them room to stand and move a bit if needed. The cross ties are usually the seat belts, or lead rops attached to the seat belt/shoulder harness anchors. I put down a tarp and hay or shavings.

For kids and smaller young adults I use one of my huge dog crates.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Me too, We once transported 5 goats in a minivan along with 6 people! Please don't ask how we did it:lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

WHAT?! How??!

Sorry, I had to ask...


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, we had 2 people in the front seats and 4 people on the back bench seat. Put a big dog crate on the front 2 captain seats and stuffed a Nigie and an Alpine in the crate. We moved the bench seat up as far as it would go and put 2 Alpine milkers in the back, yeah that was a tight fit:lol: and we had a 2 week old kid running around jumping on everything and pooping and yelling. I don't exactly want to do that again:ROFL: That's why I'm getting a trailer before 2015 shows start:lol:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I've hauled several full sized goats in the back of my van. Thankfully I have a deep set hatch and they couldn't jump over the seats if the wanted to.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I transported alpacas in a minivan. A goat will be no problem


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

We had four goats in the back of the minivan. We zip tied a piece of field fence to the head rest to prevent any help driving but they laid down the whole way.


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I've moved a boer doe and la mancha doe in the back of a suburban. Just set up a tarp and a towel on top and you should be fine. The only time I was worried was with the la mancha, since my mother and I picked her up right before picking up my younger siblings. We had to stop at the carpool pickup, and she began looking at the middle row of seats with interest... But the back of a minivan should be fine, she'll most likely just just lie down until you open the back


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:laugh: My sister had to hold a 200lb alpine doe in her lap for 2 hours, every 5 minutes she'd start yelling, and every time I looked back, that doe was peeing gallons on her :ROFL: It was hilarious for me, not at all for her. I have also hauled 2 full grown does in the back seat of my camaro. They laid down for the half hour drive and peed when they got out. My sister just has bad luck with that :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I just brought home a 4tr old Nubian buck in the back of my mini van  I put a tarp down and he just laid down for the ride home


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

I haul goats all the time in the back seat of my compact car. I have a large wire dog cage and I tarp under it. I move my seat back to hold it in place so it doesn't move as easily. 

I can haul 2 full size Alpines in that thing no problem.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We've transported full sized dairy does (Nubian, LaMancha and Nigerian) in both our Mercury Villager minivan and in our Honda Element. My husband built a wooden barrier that we could bungee to the headrests of the front seats to keep the girls from coming up to visit us. If you'll use your van often for transporting them, I highly recommend this method. It's alot cheaper than cages or kennels! In lieu of a barrier or kennel, one of you can sit in the back and make friends with your new doe while the other one drives. Just make sure you wear barn boots in case she tinkles!


----------

